# 80's New Wave Music Quiz!



## frocher (May 25, 2008)

Pretty fun and funny!!

I knew more than I thought I would.

80s New Wave Music Quiz


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 25, 2008)

*Dear Frocher:  *

*Can I just say: "I was lame; I scored 20% on the 80's quiz" !!!*

*How is that possible?!?! I am traumatized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*     Thanks for reminding me that my brain is clogged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL*

*            xxCherylFaith

PS I just took a quiz from another decade & I scored 100%! Whoops! Forgot how to add a link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​
I w


----------



## MACATTAK (May 25, 2008)

Got 50%!


----------



## frocher (May 25, 2008)

Lizardprincesa, do you mean the 70's quiz?

1970s Music Quiz


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 25, 2008)

*it's a secret, frocher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*      LOL xxCF

I will try your link, just for fun, tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​


----------



## fash10nista (May 25, 2008)

I was Righteous! I scored 85%!


----------



## coachkitten (May 25, 2008)

I only got a 60%!  I thought I would do way better than that!


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

i scored 25% LOL


----------



## rbella (May 25, 2008)

85% like a motha!!!!!!!!!!!!  My God I loved the 80's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pratbc (May 25, 2008)

I scored 45%.  Then again, I was born in 1979 so I think thats OK....


----------



## rbella (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I scored 45%.  Then again, *I was born in 1979* so I think thats OK...._

 

Are you trying to hurt me?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

It wouldn't load for me


----------



## MACGIRL68 (May 26, 2008)

Me too 85, the magic number.


----------



## Briar (May 26, 2008)

I got 80%, and I think I only did that bad because my son kept talking to me while I was trying to listen to the songs so I got distracted. 

Yes, I am a 80's New Wave geek BIG TIME!


----------



## kobri (May 26, 2008)

I got 75 which I was impressed with.I was born in 78 so I was a little young for new wave, although bananarama was in it and were they really new wave??


----------



## pratbc (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Are you trying to hurt me?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Of course not hun, hehe <3


----------



## Chikky (May 27, 2008)

I'm a 79 baby and I got a 75%. I know the ones I messed up and I'm shocked. I love the 80's and should have gotten a better score. 

And when you wrote 'are you trying to hurt me'... all I could of was 'do you really want to hurt me'. Hehe.  

On to the 70's quiz.

EDIT - Got an 80% on the 70's quiz.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 27, 2008)

80%!  I would have done better if I didn't jump the gun like I was on a game show...lol! I LOVE New Wave.

I only did 55% on the 70's quiz, I was too little then to remember some of the songs and now try to block them from my memory...


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2008)

70% right ya im an eighties baby x


----------



## purrtykitty (May 27, 2008)

40%...now give me a '90s Quiz and see that number go up!!


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2008)

.........


----------



## Chikky (May 28, 2008)

I bet I'd do horrible on a 90's quiz. I love the 60's, 70's, and 80s.


----------



## NubianHoneii (May 28, 2008)

I got a 65% ... I was born in '88 so um this shouldn't be LOL!
This proves I watch too many of those VH1 count down list.


----------



## matteell (May 28, 2008)

that was fun.. i got a 60 on it.. and what the heck no rick springfield???ha


----------



## Divinity (May 28, 2008)

I got 40 - meh...I forgot about all those wierd hair pop bands with the crazy names.  How about a NKOTB question?


----------



## jennifer. (May 31, 2008)

eeks, 95%!  i was pissed i missed the adam ant question.  haha


----------

